
Show HN: Mentat, webapp that helps jobseekers reach out to companies (YC S16) - fy822
https://thementat.com/?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=Post&utm_campaign=614
======
fy822
Hi Hackers,

We built this service after realizing the best way to land a job is to network
through personalized emails. Our platform links job postings (found on job
boards and company websites) to the email addresses of people who work at that
company involved with the hiring process (talent acquisition, recruiters,
managers etc).

We’d argue it provides much more concrete help for jobseekers than a LinkedIn
Premium account, so we priced it at the same subscription fee ($30). There’s a
free 10-day trial you can cancel anytime; we’d love if you could take a look
and give us some constructive feedback. Many thanks!

Cheers, -Mentat Team

